# My Axolotl's (new pics june 5th)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Yesterday I acquired an albino axolotl. I am not sure of the sex but its about 4 inches. The temp is at 64 and hes eating black worm. Its in a 20g right now and will go into a planted 30g cube.I am not sure what to use as substrate so any idea wuold help.

Pics:


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

hey peter, I just picked one up from pat..lol..but shes grey..where do you get your blackworms?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

california lol. gruop orders with alex.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats awesome He/she looks very happy and the temperature is perfect! My room is to hot. Hmmm I wonder were you got it from??


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Love the straight on shots. Looks like a happy cartoon character. Looked up on wikapedia - interesting little gaffer.

Axolotl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think I want one.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice peter!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Peter. I believe they are offspring from Kameko....... BUT I could be mistaken. I believe she always housed hers in bare bottomed tanks.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Very nice Peter. I believe they are offspring from Kameko....... BUT I could be mistaken. I believe she always housed hers in bare bottomed tanks.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


I think so too, I origionally purchased it from Rogers aquatics, but I believe it was brought in by a fellow BCA member (Kameko). I am not sure though.

Have a great evening,

Bodhin


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a Wild type and put them togther in a 28g cube tank.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

looking good! Both feeding well?


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice! Just make sure to feed them on opposite sides of the tanks otherwise they will likely nipp gills and or bite 'em off.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice shots Peter, they look happy! Your albino looks like a probable female, only time will tell

Yess, the ones from Pat and at Rogers did in fact come from me. The axolotl invasion


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I remember reading that they prefer to have something rather than glass to walk on since glass is so slippery. I got some from Kameko before and she had them on 3M and on slate as well. The slate worked well. Barebottom of course makes maintenance easier.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Tony is right, bare bottom will stress them out as they have no traction. We've done 3M sand, but it makes water changes a PITA. Slate tiles are your best bet, so long as you remember to remove the slate every now and then to get at their poop that gets trapped under it


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

New Tank and set up!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

great pictures...amazing looking setup!!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aw, that's cute. It's the exactly same setup as I had before. One wild type and one albino. I got them basically the same size but the wild type definitely grew faster.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

New Pics!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

got a lid for the tank now! thanks pat


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good peter! Hows that light working?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

vid! dont mind the food it was dinner time.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

cool setup peter. i really like the albino. looks like its grown a lot


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome stuff Peter! man those things are creepy looking! lol the tank looks great though man!


----------

